# 788ci not side imaging question



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

How many of you have a 788ci? Love mine but want to buy a SD card for it. What size SD card should i get? I bought the Humminbird PC application for my computer in order to plot my travels.


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

You don't need a large SD card. You can get 2gig card at any discount store for less then $10! If you are fishing more than one lake,
I would get a 1gig card for each one and mark it as such. I have just added the 788ci HD as my second display and have not used it much. That being said I have used my 1197 csi for three years now and record as much as 45 minutes of video (side & down image) info and not even use more than a third of a 1gig card?
Good luck with your unit just make sure of the pin connections are tight so you don't develope loss of power after running on rough water! That has been my only real problem with both units and I am very happy with my HB's.
Tom,


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Tom. I bought an 8Gb card at Target for $13.00ish. Yes I have had the power down issue when hitting waves. How to I tighten the pins?


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

On the unofficial HB site is a lot of help for all kinds of problems!
http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/viewforum
The 8gb sd I bought was last year and the high speed one was that 
about $17 for faster recording with my 1197csi. Check out the 
previous post for the reply about bending the tabs on the stainless
clip that holds the cables in the base!!! What I was refferring to is
the round small pins (female) will open after plugging into the base!
They will naturely work open while bouncing and each time you 
plug the head into the base. They are very small and require very
slight pinching effort reduce the diameter of the female pin. I use
a dental pick or a spring hook point to slightly tighten the female
pins! Be careful not to close the hole to much or you could smash
them when you plug the head into your base?
I would start with stainless clip and inspect the female pins for
excessive spreading and tighten only those that really need it!
Tom,


----------

